# Tips for Venice in summer



## sue3134 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi we are visiting Venice in the summer, staying on the ca savio site. We are there for 8 days and would like to visit Venice by day and night. We have 2 x teenagers in tow! 
Any advice welcome


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
OK I'm jealous.
So much to see and do. My one tip might seem strange but when getting the ferry to and from Punta Sabbioni do go via Burano for a short visit. Picturesque, quiet(ish), see lace making etc.
By the way allow about one and a half hours, possibly more, to get from the autostrada to the site during the day in summer. Hopefully you sail through quickly.
I can't comment on the site as we stay at the, now possibly overpriced, Union Lido site. The beaches along that coast are great.
Do enjoy yourselves.
p-c


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

did not stay on that site as because we had the dog were time limited

But just to say we loved Venice and always had a vapporetta ticket to travel

How ever you are young and can walk

try to visit the Islands

have a great time

ps we fancied a gondola trip but never managed to beat the Chinese Queues 

And we're not prepared to pay the price for two

maybe 49 years ago :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
We could not be bothered to queue for a gondola, nor the high cost, so we crossed the Grand canal on a Traghetto. OK it lacked some of the style and is only a short journey but it uses the same principles!
Before you get to Venice make sure you have been to the loo as they are expensive. Eat somewhere and make sure you use their toilets.
Still jealous.
p-c


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

All I can add to this as I haven't been there yet is - jealous, jealous, jealous!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So you Shoud be StephandJohn

it is beautiful

Although I woud never go in season and no longer need to

but I went there for the first time when I was 20

And it remains a special place

ou would love it

aldra


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Sue,

The ferries from Punta are excellent. Good buses from Ca Savio to Punta. I would recommend you buy a 3 day ticket and under 25s are at a reduced rate, take passport for proof of age. This pass also covers the water taxis around Venice.

The ferries go in several directions so you can see the north of the lagoon stopping off at Burano and Murano and then come back via the south.

Food and drink are expensive but you can find good value if you get away from the Grand Canal and St Marks Square.

Richard


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The site is good, but crowded and small pitches. Ground is very sandy.
Venice is good in that you can say that you have been. Monstrously expensive especially around any of the touristy places. For Gondolas, head along the Grand Canal and wait until the Gondoliers chase you. You can then get a Gondola for about 40 Euros rather than the 200 Euros in the crowds.
Certainly not the cleanest of places and even worse in the height of summer.
Would not go back, but then would not go back to Italy in a hurry. My nerves struggle to cope with the Italian standard of "driving".
Gerry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

food

Just take your own if you are on budget

And if not take your own anyway

Why waste money on expensive food

Save it for other things,and eat elsewhere   

Aldra


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

Hi, stayed on avenue 18 or 19 on this site which is a little away from main area and pool but wasn't crowded and wasn't under the trees also direct access to the beach. They spray the bushes twice a week on an evening so make sure you're covered up as the mossies go mad. You can cycle from the site to the ferry which takes about 15 - 20 mins. Loved our 10 days there and would go back.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

sue3134 said:


> Hi we are visiting Venice in the summer, staying on the ca savio site. We are there for 8 days and would like to visit Venice by day and night. We have 2 x teenagers in tow!
> Any advice welcome


Take mosquito repellant and raincoats. We were in a group of 10 in Venice 'quite a few' years ago. Picture this... 3 parents, 5 kids various ages+ oldest's girlfriend + Grandad. So many people, humidity so thick you could cut it with a knife. Big storm came in mid-afternoon EVERYONE bought a disposable plastic mac.

Ever tried keeping track of 5 kids and Grandad when Everyone is dressed like munchkins? Managed to lose 2 as we scurried for cover under the verandah's of St Mark's Square.

Eventually spotted lumo shorts of girlfriend at far end of square, sent speediest (No 4) sprinting across the square to catch them. All's well that end's well but never did get inside St Mark's or to Murano. Lovely day - always worth a visit. Sorry not much advice. Just reminiscing. Have fun!


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We love Venice and have driven there at least six times. We usually stay on the Serinissims campsite, it,s a short bus ride into Venice, but no beach so less for the children.
There is a reasonable restaurant called Brek on the Spagna, left hand side if walking from the station. You might like to shop at the Rialto market, especially if you are cooking in the van. Eating does not have to be expensive, remember that if you stand at the counter or at one of the tall tables in caves you will pay less, or buy and take outside and find a seat in the sun.
If you like the Donna Leon books think about getting a book called Brunettis Venice, there are walks associated with the novels and it is a great way to find unusual places, even in normally tourist areas.
As already said buy a three day transport pass, and be sure to take the number 1 vaporetta along the Grand Canal.
We have been in all seasons and loved it even in high summer. Once you are away from the main tourist rat runs you will find quiet areas.
Have a great time,
Lala
Edited because I typed cages instead of cafes! :lol:


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,
We've been lucky enough to visit Venice on several occasions at different times of the year. (we have friends who live about 50km away).

Try to go to the hotspots early or late in the afternoon or at lunchtime. That's before the day visitors arrive by train or leave or during the Italian lunchtime. Try not to walk opposite the main flow in the morning or afternoon, its hard work!

The Basilica of San Marco has fantastic mosaics on the ceiling and is only lit at lunchtime (or it was when we were last in there) and the best view is from the Loggia dei Cavalli where the original white horses are on show, the ones outside are replicas.

Try and wander the back streets away from the crowds, there are still unspoilt bits where ordinary people live and work.

These quieter places are where you find good food at reasonable prices, any cafe full of locals has got to be good.

Try walking east of St Marks along the front to the Giardini Pubblici where the Biennale is held every 2 years. We watched the huge cruise ships leaving port late one Saturday afternoon from the gardens ( from the cafe).

Remember the pricing structure at Italian cafes, sit outside to be seen expensive, sit inside moderate, stand at the bar much cheaper. There's often a big difference in the price of a coffee and a bun depending where you eat/drink them.

If a gondola is too expensive (much too much for us) instead cross the Grand Canal on the Traghetto, its a large gondola type ferry boat across the canal about 1€ I think.

Don't try and do too much each day, Venice can be hot and humid in July and August, and smelly. Get a good Guidebook and plan a bit each day, including time on the beach or by the pool.

Have a great time

alan


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

We were there last August - ir was very full but we had a great time. We stayed in Treviso for free by the football stadium. It was a 15 minute walk to the train station and a 6 euro return ticket for a shoe run into Santa Lucia. It saved a bomb and we liked Treviso very much.
Our young people had backpacks and we filled them with bottled water, snacks, sandwiches etc bought in the normal priced supermarkets in Treviso on our morning commute. 
We found that around 6 we were happy to come back to our 'home' and cook up a meal from the lovely produce available in the shops on our way home from Treviso Central. It worked well for us.
Enjoy your Italian holiday.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Sue,

The ferries from Punta are excellent. Good buses from Ca Savio to Punta. I would recommend you buy a 3 day ticket and under 25s are at a reduced rate, take passport for proof of age. This pass also covers the water taxis around Venice.

The ferries go in several directions so you can see the north of the lagoon stopping off at Burano and Murano and then come back via the south.

Food and drink are expensive but you can find good value if you get away from the Grand Canal and St Marks Square.

Richard


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Not sure why my post of earlier this evening was repeated!

Richard


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Mozzies, Mozzies & VERY LARGE Mozzies... Repellant required 8O


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Wear your most comfortable shoes ! Also take a plaster or two; even with the most worn-in shoes a combination of sweaty feet from the humidity, walking over endless bridges with a steep slope and walking on cobbles, will give you blisters somewhere.

G


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

We live 50k north of Venice so have been there many times. My Italian wife has never been in a gondola, make what you want of that. You can always pack a lunch since you are camping. I like Venice but I have to admit that I now find it too crowded to really enjoy. It is fairly quiet if you go to the Arsenale area and the big park. Ck out the maritime museum. There are a lot of restaurants that post their prices outside so you can sort of shop for prices. Be sure to bring your bikes or check to see if they are available in the camp. After a couple of days in Venice you may just want to bike around the camp area or stay on the beach. Don't forget the sun screen. You don't want to be one of those red English lobsters we often see on the beach. Also as suggested visit the other Islands. 

Don't let Italian drivers bother you, they are good it's just that many of them are in too big of a hurry and tend to follow too close.


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

We found 2 full days in Venice plenty last August. It was lovely of course but you couldn't move for tourists and we worked hard to see the main sites, avoiding the main attractions like the interior of St Marks (huge queues). And we walked rather than going by water.
If it had just been the 2 of us, we would perhaps have not worried so much about the budget. And with teens, they will want their souvenirs, Venetian masks, ice creams...
After the sightseeing we wanted to relax on the beach. We took advice from a local family and headed for GRADO, about 50k to the east. There is a great free car park next to the paying sosta (12 euros extra if you want EHU) by the beach. Beautiful Blue flag beach - tidal. The town is great for an evening out and it has a nice historical centre. 
GPS 45 degrees 40'46" N
13 degrees 23'58'' E


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Left Venice yesterday for Florence, we haven't taken the van as we are with friends who only have a couple of weeks holiday and want to tour more of Italy. We stayed outside the city in Treviso which is a twenty minute train ride away and a very beautiful and picturesque town with it's own mini canal systems running through it. It has been overcast and damp the last couple of days but the weather is so changeable. As has been mentioned by others who have posted, food is reasonably expensive, at the moment the set tourist menu of the day ranges from 10 euros to 20 euros and normally incorporates a couple of courses or a main meal and a drink. I seem to remember the menu's being a lot dearer in the past. The gondoliers are touting for business at most of the bridges, the set rate at present is allegedly 80 euros for 40 minutes but this is all negotiatble especially if you don't want to go very far and just want the experience of a gondola ride. We took a boat from the railway station (Venice Santa Lucia) side of the canal the last time we were there at less than half the price. The gondolier said he would punt us along until his arm ached and we had about 20 minutes. Pizza slices are 1.50 euros on the station side of the canal and rise steeply the nearer you get to the Rialto Bridge and St Marks Square. Take your own food or buy before you get to the main touristy bits for cheaper eating. There is a shaded park with benches if you turn right at the canal by the Bridge of Sighs side of the Doges Palace and walk a hundred metres or so. As previously explained eating and drinking charges are based upon many factors including the view (each cover will have a minimum charge) always ask about the additional charges before you sit down if you are likely to be shocked by and additional 10 euros plus being added to your bill. The queues at St Marks were of a reasonable length despite there being a lot of tours being herded about. For some unthathamble reason people have taken the placing padlocks on the ironworks on the Rialto Bridge (St Marks side), initials or a short message are written on the locks and then secured onto the bunch that are already in situ. Most of the sites are expensive to enter so research what you want to visit before you go or just take in the ambience for free.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Forgot to mention that McDonalds are situated next to the train station, handy for WiFi and toilets.


----------

